# Capodanno 2018: i programmi tv per festeggiare il nuovo anno



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Il 2018 è alle porte e se volete festeggiare in casa il Capodanno, ecco cosa guardare in televisione per seguire il countdown che porterà al nuovo anno e darà l'addio al 2017.

Il *31 dicembre 2017* alle ore 21:00 su *Rai 1* andrà in onda "*L'anno che verrà*", in diretta da *Maratea*. Alla conduzione ci sarà per il terzo anno di fila *Amadeus *con la partecipazione di Francesco Paolantoni, il comico Dario Bandiera e *Cristiano Malgioglio*. Tra i cantanti che si esibiranno sul palco avremo: *Albano e Romina Power*, Patty Pravo, Raf, Tiromancino, Amii Stewart, Corona, Matthew Lee, l'ex chitarrista dei Pooh Dodi Battaglia, Karol Sevilla star della serie Disney *Soy Luna*, i protagonisti della serie in onda su Rai Gulp Maggie e Bianca ed alcuni concorrenti dell’ultima edizione di Tale e Quale Show come il vincitore *Marco Carta*, Alessia Macari, Filippo Bisciglia e Valeria Altobelli. Ci sarà anche il vincitore di X Factor 11 *Lorenzo Licitra*.

Su *Canale 5*, alle ore 20:50, ci sarà il "*Wind Capodanno in musica*" in diretta dall'Unipol Arena di *Bologna* e condotto da *Federica Panicucci*. Un cast che prevede una miriade di nomi della musica italiana tra cui: Alexia, Annalisa, Benji & Fede, Michele Bravi, Alex Britti, Federica Carta, Fred De Palma, Elodie, il vincitore dell'ultimo Festival di Sanremo *Francesco Gabbani*, Chiara Galiazzo, Marco Masini, *Ermal Meta*, *Fabrizio Moro*, Nesli, Noemi, Gabry Ponte, Riki, Ron, Enrico Ruggeri con i Decibel, Sergio Sylvestre, Anna Tatangelo, Thomas, Mario Venuti, Michele Zarrillo. 

Occorre sottolineare che è stata messa in dubbio la presenza nel Capodanno di Canale 5 dei seguenti cantanti: Annalisa, Ermal Meta, Fabrizio Moro, Noemi e Ron, in quanto saranno in gara al prossimo Sanremo ed il regolamento prevede che i partecipanti al Festival dal 25 dicembre 2017 fino alla conclusione della kermesse non potranno esibirsi in tv, ma pare che la Rai abbia concesso una liberatoria ai suddetti artisti che, quindi, saranno presenti all'evento.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Io sarò a Temu/madonna di campiglio quindi ciao ciao televisione


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2017)

*È stato appena reso noto che nel Capodanno di Rai 1 sarà presente anche Lorenzo Licitra, vincitore dell'ultimo X Factor.*


----------

